
Happy Birthday - 5 Years of Docker at Overleaf - JohnHammersley
https://www.overleaf.com/blog/637-happy-birthday-5-years-of-docker-at-overleaf
======
chmaynard
Meh. Who cares? The use of a new technology for five years is not a birthday
nor an occasion for a self-congratulatory blog post.

